# Cant get on with FIFA 12



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

i got fifa 12 for the xbox for christmas,but i really cant get on with it.
finding the tackling system a nightmare
anyone else struggling??


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Asda to deliver my copy, only ordered it because EA stopped the servers on Fifa 10. It's different from previous versions I take it?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

It takes a fair bit of practice, and can be very annoying. 

Personally not a fan, used to play against legendary on the previous years, this year professionals difficult enough.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah the new tackling system is pretty different, I like it.

Does take a while to get used to though.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

This is my first go at FIFA and I'm liking it tbh, can't compare to previous though as I've only played FIFA 11 when the brother in law comes round.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

rather than go for full on tackling i try to soak it up and pressure them into making a mistake,not lost a game yet so seems to be working, really like this fifa 12,i use a lot of skills so its a lot easier to take it round people now


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Keep at it, i tend to only play on line and with the new league setup have worked my way upto division2 usually followed by relegation especially when the kids are on line!
Its a lot tougher to tackle and some games i get hammered but some i win and some its a real battle, i have had many a game getting hammered on possession but kept hitting on the break!
Its a great game and takes up far to much of my life, in fact as soon as the mrs falls asleep on the settee im on it.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been hammering 2010 in manager mode but clocked this in tesco the other day for 25 notes, I'm about to head out and buy it. Hope I can get along with it.

Edit: 29 pound in tesco, not 25, didn't mind to much though as I won 8 quid on the lottery last night.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it takes some getting used to.. but its quite good..

the be a pro part is ruined though imho..
no matter what difficulty level, your team mates get tackled within 10 feet of getting the ball..
and they stand off your opponents no matter how much you tell them not to..

end up having to go on big long runs on your own, as if you pass the ball, they lose it 100% of the time.


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

Takes a lot of getting used to and a lot different to 11.

For tackling i hold RT (sprint) and A (tackle/pary), then i hold RB which gets your next closest player to pary with you! Be careful that you dont pull your players out of position though when holding RB! Tapping LB when they make a pass!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Just turn the tactial defending of mate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Just turn the tactial defending of mate.


had a go with it of but its stil a pain and if you play online you can only use tactical defending, so i thought i mite aswell give it a go


----------

